# How does Whatismyip.com work?



## Firebat060 (Jul 16, 2004)

How does whatismyip.com and ipchicken.com and all the other show my ip sites show my ip?  I always thought of how they work


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

They just write your IP address to the screen with a little code.

eg...in PHP

<?echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];?>


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Gibble said:


> They just write your IP address to the screen with a little code.
> 
> eg...in PHP
> 
> <?echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];?>


Yep, that is basically all it does. And this one will really blow your mind.


----------

